# Today, June 22, along with Katie, we celebrate Buck's Birthday



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2008)

Well Buck, to take your Daddy's saying, which just happens to be my signature:



> "Count yourself...you ain't so many" - quote from Buck's Daddy



You might just be one, but, what a "one" you are.  Look how you have impacted each of us.  We celebrate your birth and I for one am so glad I got just a little piece of you.  

Raising my glass to Buck...here's to you Joe...here's to you!


----------



## miniman (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy birthday Buck

I love your posts, your wisdom, your skill in wood and your love of cats.

I raise my glass to you as well.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Buck!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 21, 2008)

Buck,
_  Happy Birthday, you're missed here, but not forgotten..Rest easy, we all will look after your Katie.

kadesma
_


----------



## cara (Jun 21, 2008)

hey Buck!

Come on, we'll have a party!
I wish you all the best for your new life!
It's good to know you won't forget us - we won't forget you either.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I say "Here" on Buck's behalf........


----------



## Rom (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, hip hip hooray


----------



## lulu (Jun 21, 2008)

miniman said:


> Happy birthday Buck
> 
> I love your posts, your wisdom, your skill in wood and your love of cats.
> 
> I raise my glass to you as well.


 
Miniman said it perfectly!  

Buck's birthday will always be a day for people to be happy, we were all lucky to be uplifted by Buck.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 21, 2008)

What's the saying? "Everytime you hear a  

ringing, an 

's getting their wings.
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=10 
Well here's to you Buck.

 

 Down here you didn't need them to get around to make so many friends. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FROM ALL OF US!*


----------



## Mama (Jun 21, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Buck!!!!!! *


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

Today I celebrate that a great man was born and that I was privileged enough to get to know him.

Here's to you Buck!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

You will always be remembered for your charm, your wit and your wonderfully contageous sense of humor. I will miss you and your caring nature. Rest in peace for now, cause, we're all going to be up there one day and oh lord look out!!!  Cheers my friend!! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a wonderful man, Buck, you will be greatly missed

Cheers to you!


----------



## csalt (Jun 21, 2008)

By now you will have found your 'front porch' in Heaven. Happy Birthday Buck.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck!!! What a celebration for you- both here on this side of the veil and reunion with those with you on the other!!! To a great man who has touched so many...lots of love and now that you're all energy-peace,Vicki


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Buck - You are missed and remembered.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep the faith, Buck.  PeppA and I will raise a glass for you!


----------



## JMediger (Jun 21, 2008)

There is nothing quite so refreshing as a good, side splitting laugh ... Thank you for your humor Buck, it will be missed!  Raising our glasses to you - Happy Birthday!


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I Just love you guys and will be remembering you, too..and Buck here's to you.........


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Tanti Auguri a te, happy birthday Buck!  Our very special guy, always loved and remembered

Licia & Oliver


----------



## mudbug (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy birthday, Buck!  Raising a glass here for you.


----------



## Constance (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll bet the view's great from that big porch in the sky, Buck! Here's to ya, buddy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey, Buck.  Happy birthday to a great guy.  It's a pleasure knowing you.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy birthday, Buck.  We love you and Katie so very much!


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 21, 2008)

I prefer to Celebrate than mourn, although I will miss his Emails and our chats about photographic techniques etc...
I`m Happy to have known him here on Earth.
I`v spent most of the day in the darkroom coincidentally employing some of the things he taught me 

I`m having a beer knowing he`s Far from gone!


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2008)

Awe, Happy Birthday Buck!!!  Cheers to you!!!


----------



## middie (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck. I know I'm not alone when I say I miss you.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck. You could always make me smile. Thanks.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck!


----------



## pot clanger (Jun 21, 2008)

To a man I've never met, but have had the pleasure of gleaning just a glimpse of your timeless character through this blog... May the fireflies that surround that new porch you're sitting on be dancing a special Happy Birthday Jig just for you...

Blessings and Happy Birthday Wishes to You, Sir Buck

And to whom I consider to be the First Lady of this site, whom I've had the pleasure of being reprimanded by for using a four letter word... here's another four letter word for you, Katie:

LOVE.  from All of Us


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

Feliz cumpleanos, Buck! You have left an empty space here that will never be filled.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2008)

Buck, I am making a birthday cake in your honour and decorating it with love....just as you showed your love for Katie and for life in all your posts.  I am going to make sure one piece goes uneaten in memory of you.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy birthday Buck!  Sit back on on that big porch, relax, and enjoy the view!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Jun 22, 2008)

*Today, June 22 is Buck's birthday!*

Looks like everyone is rushing to offer great birthday wishes to Buck.  Now, it's official.  It's his birthday, so sometime in the morning, we'll make a birthday cake and have a celebration.

Thanks, everyone, for all your kind wishes.  I'm sure he knows it.

"Happy Birthday, my darling!"


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 22, 2008)

From me too, Katie.

Thanks for letting us share his day with you and yours.​


----------



## amber (Jun 22, 2008)

Katie, I am so glad to hear you are celebrating Bucks special day.  Happy birthday Buck.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck!!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Buck.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 22, 2008)

We had a wonderful party.  I made Buck's favorite cake and put candles on it.  Had lots of balloons and the card I'd had for him before he went into the hospital on the 11th.

We sang _Happy Birthday_ to him and all of us blew out the candles.  Opened the card and read it aloud.  It felt good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2008)

That makes me so happy Katie!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 23, 2008)

Son, Aaron, just called to say he and his wife arrived home safely.  Said he'd asked for Buck to give him a sign he was watching.

Aaron said that, as they were on the way home, they saw a shooting star.  Said it was beautiful and that the first time he saw a shooting star it was on a camping trip with Buck...on his birthday.  Aaron got his sign tonight.  I took it to mean that Buck enjoyed his birthday party today.


----------



## David Cottrell (Jun 23, 2008)

Hear Hear! Three cheers for Buck!


----------



## Dina (Jun 23, 2008)

Your posts left me in tears again Katie.  

Happy Birthday Buck!  I know you're watching us from above and smiling.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the note, dear sweet Katie. I'm glad all are safe and home.
The next shooting star I'll think of you & Buck.

Good night, and peaceful dreams.​


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm happy the party went so well and for Aaron's shooting star.  

Barbara


----------



## corazon (Jun 23, 2008)

YOU are an amazing woman Katie!

Happy Birthday Buck! We are all thinking of you!


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

pot clanger said:


> To a man I've never met, but have had the pleasure of gleaning just a glimpse of your timeless character through this blog... May the fireflies that surround that new porch you're sitting on be dancing a special Happy Birthday Jig just for you...
> 
> Blessings and Happy Birthday Wishes to You, Sir Buck
> 
> ...



You're handy with the English language.......and you like visual images......I can tell just by your handle.........welcome......


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Son, Aaron, just called to say he and his wife arrived home safely.  Said he'd asked for Buck to give him a sign he was watching.
> 
> Aaron said that, as they were on the way home, they saw a shooting star.  Said it was beautiful and that the first time he saw a shooting star it was on a camping trip with Buck...on his birthday.  Aaron got his sign tonight.  I took it to mean that Buck enjoyed his birthday party today.


you know what........I bet he did........


----------

